
Input – One place for your most important work - arikr
https://www.input.com/
======
arikr
Seems better than Slack, i.e. more focused around work vs casual discussion.

Not sure if it's better than Quip.

One thing I'd like to see (though I'm not sure there's a big market for it) is
software like this enforcing extreme focus like
[http://blog.idonethis.com/manager-focus-peter-thiel-
paypal/](http://blog.idonethis.com/manager-focus-peter-thiel-paypal/)

